# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Cop threads

## Archer

A few people used to post threads that were deemed COP Hater threads... I think most of it was news and people made what they wanted out of it. the fact is it does happen! Hell recently an old man got killed in his bed because they (the police) thought they smelled a meth lab... They were wrong.

This kind of thing does not need to be ignored and more than the knock out game needs to be ignored.

That being said trying to put a stop to it involves including police in the conversations and not demonizing them because most are just like every other working person in America... they got a job to do.

----------


## Mordent

Bah, I saw the title and thought this was about cop uniforms.

----------

fyrenza (03-10-2014)

----------


## Archer

> Bah, I saw the title and thought this was about cop uniforms.


Perhaps I am wearing a COP uniform :Smile:

----------


## Perianne

> Perhaps I am wearing a COP uniform


I wear a nurse uniform at work.

----------


## Mordent

> I wear a nurse uniform at work.


Are you that sexy nurse I saw at Jumbo's Clown Room?

----------


## Perianne

> Are you that sexy nurse I saw at Jumbo's Clown Room?


No.  I've never been to Jumbo's Clown Room.

----------


## St James

> A few people used to post threads that were deemed COP Hater threads... I think most of it was news and people made what they wanted out of it. the fact is it does happen! Hell recently an old man got killed in his bed because they (the police) thought they smelled a meth lab... They were wrong.
> 
> This kind of thing does not need to be ignored and more than the knock out game needs to be ignored.
> 
> That being said trying to put a stop to it involves including police in the conversations and not demonizing them because most are just like every other working person in America... they got a job to do.


it will take a bit more than that. Good cops need to turn in the bad cops and prosecutors need to heartily go after bad cops, not get them off the hook. The biggest problem I have is with the cop unions. They protect the cops right to employment regardless of what they've done, even claiming that drug testing violates union rules.
Oh, @Perianne, ya look great in jeans  :Cool20:

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> A few people used to post threads that were deemed COP Hater threads... I think most of it was news and people made what they wanted out of it. the fact is it does happen! Hell recently an old man got killed in his bed because they (the police) thought they smelled a meth lab... They were wrong.
> 
> This kind of thing does not need to be ignored and more than the knock out game needs to be ignored.
> 
> That being said trying to put a stop to it involves including police in the conversations and not demonizing them because most are just like every other working person in America... they got a job to do.


I don't think anyone's denying that cops screw up.  With 1.1 million cops on the beat, there's bound to be some mistakes.  It's a matter of focus because there are some members here who do nothing but post these threads, and they get them from the same cop hater website.  The problem is, at least half the threads they post, the cops are justified in using force once all the facts come out, but these guys aren't interested in the truth.  This inordinate obsession with finding instances of cop abuse can only stem from a pre-existing contempt for cops and all they stand for.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-10-2014)

----------


## Perianne

> I don't think anyone's denying that cops screw up.  With 1.1 million cops on the beat, there's bound to be some mistakes.  It's a matter of focus because there are some members here who do nothing but post these threads, and they get them from the same cop hater website.  The problem is, at least half the threads they post, the cops are justified in using force once all the facts come out, but these guys aren't interested in the truth.  This inordinate obsession with finding instances of cop abuse can only stem from a pre-existing contempt for cops and all they stand for.


I don't even bother anymore.  For example, the story about the guy who got killed when his wife slapped the daughter.... there is a lot more to the story that no one apparently even bothered to check out.  

But why ruin a good cop-hating thread?

----------

DonGlock26 (03-10-2014)

----------


## Mordent

> No.  I've never been to Jumbo's Clown Room.


Next time you're in Hollywood, I will take you there!

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Really?





> Cops have allot power, and guns. With that comes responsibly, and for some, criticism. To not hold bad cops accountable, well man, lets not hold politicians accountable. Lets just no one accountable. Hows that, everyone is just flipping wonderful........or we can have the truth, and discuss what needs to be done about the problem caused by some, like rational adults.


Yes.  Really.

----------


## michaelr

> Yes.  Really.


Who did I accuse? The absurdity of not holding cops accountable is as absurd as not holding politicians accountable. Must I draw you pictures daily?

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Who did I accuse? The absurdity of not holding cops accountable is as absurd as not holding politicians accountable. Must I draw you pictures daily?


Who's proposing to not hold cops accountable?

----------


## michaelr

> Who's proposing to not hold cops accountable?


Well let me tell you, every time a cops action on this board is criticized, the person criticizing it is labeled as a cop hater.

Now, all I fucking did was make a statement, you read into that as me making accusations. You have no need to read into my post that I didn't say. That's tantamount to you putting words in my mouth. I don't allow that!

----------

fyrenza (03-15-2014)

----------


## michaelr

@Irascible Crusader  You made it clear that you believe I give the police a fair shake. I want you to know that I appreciate that. I try to give everyone a fair shake, it to credibility with me. Thank you!

----------


## Dan40

> I didn't say that. With some of you people, it's one extreme or the other. No one but you and some others mean that. There aew bad cops.....let me tell you something, unintended consequences doesn't include rape, and making excuses for it, or belittling it wont buy points with me, and that becomes part of the problem.
> 
> There are bad cops, stop defending them!


IF you read my posts with even a bit of comprehension, which you lack, you would see that I have clearly stated that cops ARE govt employees.  Government UNION employees.  Which means that like all govt employees there are some good SOME BAD,  and most at various stages of mediocrity.

I've said there are BAD COPS.  But you paranoid cop haters insist on starting threads that are blanket condemnations of all cops all the time.

And if anyone was dumb enough to start a cop loving thread that claimed all cops are terrific, I would call bullshit on that too, just as I call bullshit on you paranoid cop haters.

There is no group of 900,000 that does not have some BAD in it.

Look at this forum, one of the best on the net, yet with far less than 900,000, we have some idiot cop haters.  We have anarchists, liberals, nazis, libertarians, socialists, communists, paranoid, conspiracy theorists and wackos that defy categorization..

----------


## michaelr

> IF you read my posts with even a bit of comprehension, which you lack, you would see that I have clearly stated that cops ARE govt employees.  Government UNION employees.  Which means that like all govt employees there are some good SOME BAD,  and most at various stages of mediocrity.
> 
> I've said there are BAD COPS.  But you paranoid cop haters insist on starting threads that are blanket condemnations of all cops all the time.
> 
> And if anyone was dumb enough to start a cop loving thread that claimed all cops are terrific, I would call bullshit on that too, just as I call bullshit on you paranoid cop haters.
> 
> There is no group of 900,000 that does not have some BAD in it.
> 
> Look at this forum, one of the best on the net, yet with far less than 900,000, we have some idiot cop haters.  We have anarchists, liberals, nazis, libertarians, socialists, communists, paranoid, conspiracy theorists and wackos that defy categorization..


You lost me at the underlined. I imagin that there are only more lies an insults coming from you.

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Well let me tell you, every time a cops action on this board is criticized, the person criticizing it is labeled as a cop hater.
> 
> Now, all I fucking did was make a statement, you read into that as me making accusations. You have no need to read into my post that I didn't say. That's tantamount to you putting words in my mouth. I don't allow that!


You're talking about not holding cops accountable, I'm just wondering who it is you think does that.  You're getting very defensive over a simple question.

----------


## Dan40

> You lost me at the underlined. I imagin that there are only more lies an insults coming from you.


Still suffering from that reading comprehension "challenge?"  Sad.

What is more insulting than posting an intentional lie?  What is more insulting than posting Americans with a lower case 'a'?

In your post below, the added, intentional, FALSE word innocent, makes your statement a lie.

The Dept of Justice posted no such stat as 500 INNOCENT people killed..

You post lies and insult your country, and are unable to read.  All FACTS!


*YOUR post #81,

"According to the department of justice 500 innocent americans are killed  every year by police. Not injured, not hurt, but killed." 

And I'd guess that I lost you at IQ level .00001.
*

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> According to the department of justice 500 innocent americans are killed every year by police. Not injured, not hurt, but killed.


Oh, I didn't see this one.  I'll have to re-evaluate my previous opinion that you aren't a cop hater.  Posting lies like this certainly qualifies you for the title.

----------


## michaelr

> Still suffering from that reading comprehension "challenge?"  Sad.
> 
> What is more insulting than posting an intentional lie?  What is more insulting than posting Americans with a lower case 'a'?
> 
> In your post below, the added, intentional, FALSE word innocent, makes your statement a lie.
> 
> The Dept of Justice posted no such stat as 500 INNOCENT people killed..
> 
> You post lies and insult your country, and are unable to read.  All FACTS!
> ...



Do you just keep repeating this so called compression problem that I'm supposed to have as a distraction or what? You called me a paranoid cop hater. Both an insult and a lie. What the fuck did I fail to comprehend Einstein???!!!

Good grief there are some intellectually lazy members on this board!!!

----------


## Dan40

> Good grief there are some intellectually lazy members on this board!!!


Far be it from me to argue with an expert.

----------


## michaelr

> Far be it from me to argue with an expert.


Dude, you don't even argue. I don't think you can! Have fun....

----------


## Trinnity

> Still suffering from that reading comprehension "challenge?"  Sad.
> What is more insulting than posting an intentional lie?  What is more insulting than posting Americans with a lower case 'a'?
> In your post below, the added, intentional, FALSE word innocent, makes your statement a lie.
> The Dept of Justice posted no such stat as 500 INNOCENT people killed..
> You post lies and insult your country, and are unable to read.  All FACTS!
> 
> *YOUR post #81,
> "According to the department of justice 500 innocent americans are killed  every year by police. Not injured, not hurt, but killed." 
> And I'd guess that I lost you at IQ level .00001.
> *


*Dan, personal attacks are going to get you infracted if you keep it up. Be civil*.
*And please don't be a grammar nazi, it's petty.*




> Oh, I didn't see this one.  I'll have to re-evaluate my previous opinion that you aren't a cop hater.  Posting lies like this certainly qualifies you for the title.


*IC, stop with the personal attacks. Be civil.*

----------


## Dan40

> Dude, you don't even argue. I don't think you can! Have fun....


I asked you to back up your 500 innocent people killed with a link to the Department of Justice posting that statistic..  You could not.  You LOST the argument way back then.  You've been posting pure bullshit since then.

----------


## Dan40

> *Dan, personal attacks are going to get you infracted if you keep it up. Be civil*.
> *And please don't be a grammar nazi, it's petty.*
> 
> *IC, stop with the personal attacks. Be civil.*


Trinnity,

His lie that the DoJ said that cops killed 500 innocent people is supposed to go unchallenged?  He post a lie.  More than once.  The DoJ never stated any such thing. 

If that gets me infracted so be it,

and Americans is correct and americans is disgusting bullshit.

Better you do something about someone posting LIES.

----------


## fyrenza

@Dan40 ~ STFU, and learn how to Google.  pffft!

Month
Number of killings in list

December
33

November
39

October
47

September
66

August
90

July
92

June
64

May
38

April
40

March
21

February
27

January
31

Total
*587

*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_killings_by_law_enforcement_officers_in_th  e_United_States_2012


Granted, last year it was _JUST_

Month
Number of killings in list

December
6

November
31

October
27

September
39

August
28

July
15

June
20

May
32

April
13

March
33

February
20

January
45

Total
*309

*



but ANY is an absolute horror to those not brainwashed into believing that Cops Are Your FRIENDS.

Sometimes?

THEY AREN'T, pal.

----------


## fyrenza

ummm ...  errr ...

I might be "the retard that needs to STFU,"

because those are ALL killings by LEO, on and off duty, for whatever reason,

and, let's face it ~ SOME of the reasons were pretty good.

I'm so sorry, and, well, see y'all in a couple of days, if I'm not perma-banned.

----------


## Dan40

> @Dan40 ~ STFU, and learn how to Google.  pffft!
> 
> Month
> Number of killings in list
> 
> December
> 33
> 
> November
> ...


Rather than Google, try using your brain and your eye.  Iposted that the DoJ stated that 587 people were killed by cops.

The argument is over the word INNOCENT.  aND THE dOj DID STATE THAT SOME INNOCENT PEOPLE WERE KILLED IN ERROR, AND most INNOCENT lives lost were in TA's.  But well over 500 of the 587 were felons or people killed in the commission of a CRIME.  Not INNOCENTS.

PAY ATTENTION, AND IF YOU WANT TO MAKE INSANE POSTS WITH BAD INFO, i'M PLEASED TO BE IGNORED BY IDIOTS.

And by the way, wikipedia is NOT the Department of Justice website.  The correct information IS THERE, if you'd care to do accurate research instead of flying off the handle and posting junk.

----------

fyrenza (03-15-2014)

----------


## Irascible Crusader

I just bought 100 put options on this thread.

Out.

----------


## fyrenza

WhatEVER the "number" of innocent/non-violent offender/doctor/sick folks/innocent "suspects",

IT'S TOO MANY,

and if one of them was your son/daughter/brother/sister/mother/father,
favorite police(wo)man caught in the crossfire,

perhaps then it would make some sort of difference to you.

Too bad that you just want to ARGUE about citations, and totally ignore the problem.

http://www.cato.org/raidmap

----------

michaelr (03-15-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

This:


sorry ~ I can't copy it ~ you'll have to click my link to Cato Institute.

----------

michaelr (03-15-2014)

----------


## Trinnity

> Trinnity,
> 
> His lie that the DoJ said that cops killed 500 innocent people is supposed to go unchallenged?  He post a lie.  More than once.  The DoJ never stated any such thing. 
> 
> If that gets me infracted so be it,
> 
> and Americans is correct and americans is disgusting bullshit.
> 
> Better you do something about someone posting LIES.


*The issue is not the falsity or validity of his allegation. The issue is civility and more specifically your temper. Tone it down, please.*

----------


## Trinnity

Good grief  :Shakeshead:  you people sure are pissy tonight. Ease up, k?  :BangHead:

----------

Irascible Crusader (03-15-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

I'm thinking that perhaps we all need to get laid,

but that may be _WISHFUL_​ thinking ...   :Smiley20:

----------


## Irascible Crusader

> Good grief  you people sure are pissy tonight. Ease up, k?


You were supposed to close this thread so I can profit from my put options.

----------


## Dan40

> WhatEVER the "number" of innocent/non-violent offender/doctor/sick folks/innocent "suspects",
> 
> IT'S TOO MANY,
> 
> and if one of them was your son/daughter/brother/sister/mother/father,
> favorite police(wo)man caught in the crossfire,
> 
> perhaps then it would make some sort of difference to you.
> 
> ...


Of course one is too many.  But there are approx 8,000,000,000.  That's billion with a B interactions with the police on American streets each year.  587 killed, mostly felons and criminals in the act amounts to  00.000000073 deaths per 8 billion interactions.  The chances of a citizen being killed in an automobile accident are 92,465.75 TIMES greater than being killed by a cop.  And if one IS an innocent citizen, not a felon or not committing a crime, the chances of being killed in a TA are about 10,000,000 times greater than being killed by a cop.

1 is too many.  Any idea how to create a perfect system that involves human beings?  ANY perfect system that involves human beings?

----------


## sotmfs

How about this case?
Cops allow other cops to break the law!!

A blonde was stopped by a blond cop for speeding.The officer asked to see her license.The driver asked "what it looked like"the officer responded saying "It is a rectangle shape and it has your picture on it"
The driver finally pulled a mirror out of her purse,held it up,looking at it and handed it to the officer saying"here it is"The officer took it,looked at it and handed it back replying"Oh,I didn't realize you are a cop,you are free to go."

----------

fyrenza (03-15-2014)

----------


## fyrenza

> Of course one is too many.  But there are approx 8,000,000,000.  That's billion with a B interactions with the police on American streets each year.  587 killed, mostly felons and criminals in the act amounts to  00.000000073 deaths per 8 billion interactions.  The chances of a citizen being killed in an automobile accident are 92,465.75 TIMES greater than being killed by a cop.  And if one IS an innocent citizen, not a felon or not committing a crime, the chances of being killed in a TA are about 10,000,000 times greater than being killed by a cop.
> 
> 1 is too many.  Any idea how to create a perfect system that involves human beings?  ANY perfect system that involves human beings?


We DO see the one's that abuse their authority, though,

and if *I* have to guard my every movement to protect my CDL,

I think that other professionals, that hold folks' lives in their very hands,

SHOULD be held to a Higher Standard.

It isn't a "game;"
real people
get real hurt
by some of this,

and if there IS some _pattern_ that could be identified, and disqualified,

we'd ALL be down with ^that,^ wouldn't we?

FIRST, we're going to have to see . if it's / it as a . problem.

That isn't me being so liberal, as me being so ... scientific.

----------

michaelr (03-15-2014)

----------

